# Black cat coffee special offer beans



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone else excited to get the special @BlackCatCoffee kilo this week 🤞

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57054-lockdown-special-1kg-of-coffee-delivered-for-%C2%A319/?do=embed

hopefully david has had a busy couple days roasting packing and shipping them


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to this one. It sounds really interesting and at such a great price


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Been a busy one today!

Lovely coffee though, I think it will be enjoyed.


----------



## tawnypigeon (Jan 25, 2021)

Really looking forward to it. First order from Black Cat and first Peruvian. Not always 100% sold on extended fermentations, but when it's done well it can be amazing so happy to try.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I've no idea what to expect as I never get the tasting notes!!! . Been buying@Blackcatcoffee beans since getting a nice lockdown hand grinder and never bedd egg n disappointed. Really looking forward to this one as I bought it primarily on price but with the firm knowledge that I won't be disappointed


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Just got the email from @BlackCatCoffee to say it has been dispatched and is on its way. Looking forward to it arriving.

Hopefully speedy delivery like my new towel today and not the 8 days to go 20miles I had last week. Still I guess I need to let it rest until next Tuesday.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Sold out unfortunately. I saw it too late.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Looking forward to this one arriving!

Thanks to @BlackCatCoffee for the fantastic offer 🙏


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyones arrived yet? How long should we let them rest?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

I've had beans in 3 days from David but once it was over a week. Out of his hands and up to the Postie now! Nothing today. I'll open and pop into airscape containers so I'll have a cup as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

John Yossarian said:


> Sold out unfortunately. I saw it too late.


 Similar story here, I was part way through ordering and got called away, forgot about it until it was too late. I'm not sure I want everyone saying how good it is in a week or two, all a bit Jim Bowen and look what I could've won.....


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Waiting for the post, any day now hopefully. Not worried though as its still within its resting time .


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mine have just been delivered by Mr Postie!


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mine have arrived, just as my Mara is leaving for a new home. My new machine won't be here for a few weeks so I will crack out the V60


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would recommend a *minimum* of a week rest and ideally more like two for espresso. You can probably tuck in straight away for filter. I had a cracking aeropress yesterday with them.

I think I have a couple of kilos left for those that missed out. I will weigh up later and add them to the site.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll take a kilo if you have some left over @BlackCatCoffee, I bought some of the Twilight to try yesterday, is it possible to incorporate the two?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

mine also arrived this morning.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Arrived safely a few minutes ago. Got about 1 week of my previous bag left so should be nicely rested when we finish that.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Got mine this afternoon too, couldn't resist a cheeky v60 😁

14g - 230ml, 33g bloom for 40s them 33g pours every 20s. Total time just under 3mins so might tighten the grind tomorrow and see how that tastes. Very enjoyable cup: clean and light with juicy berries and a very pleasant red wine quality.

Looking forward to hearing how you good people get on with these...

Thanks again David @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Got mine as well today....gonna be cutting it fine; i guestimate i've just enough to get me by until these new ones have rested.⌛


----------



## tawnypigeon (Jan 25, 2021)

Three aeropresses into mine and it's bloody lovely. I'll make a big clever dripper batch soon to share with my dad. Very active bloom so I'm thinking they'll get better with a little rest, but I was out of coffee and couldn't wait.

Thank you to Black Cat for putting this offer on. You've brightened up my week.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I would recommend a *minimum* of a week rest and ideally more like two for espresso. You can probably tuck in straight away for filter. I had a cracking aeropress yesterday with them.
> 
> I think I have a couple of kilos left for those that missed out. I will weigh up later and add them to the site.


 Have you added them (the couple of kilos) on the site or have I missed it again?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffee. whats the roast profile please


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> @BlackCatCoffee. whats the roast profile please


 You'd like to see the actual roast profile graph?


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Got mine Saturday and had the first pour over today with my Kalita Wave. Once cooled down, it tastes like tropical fruit, caramel and a red berry/pomegranate acidity. Very tasty as a pourover, curious how it will behave as an espresso next week.
Thanks for the great offer!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> You'd like to see the actual roast profile graph?


 @BlackCatCoffeeHaha, No, I'm not that technical, just interested to know if it was light, medium 0r dark, (or any other shade of roast)


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

How nice to see the Postie today. Bills and coffee. First brew is.....well, still brewing! Aeropress, lots of gassing off. Looked like soapy bubbles. Great aroma from ground coffee. Hope I can do it justice. Decanted into various Airscape containers and weighed as I went. Extra special thanks David@Blackcatcoffee for my 504g


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Dialled this one in today. It's really delicious as espresso. I did 17g in 34g out in 52s on the Vesuvius.

I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to tasting so won't even try, but it's got a lovely sweetness and pleasant to drink.

Looking forward to trying it as a flat white this afternoon.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

With milk it's just tremendous 👌


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Another sneaky kilo ordered, Fazenda this time


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Karka said:


> Dialled this one in today. It's really delicious as espresso. I did 17g in 34g out in 52s on the Vesuvius.
> 
> I'm a bit of a novice when it comes to tasting so won't even try, but it's got a lovely sweetness and pleasant to drink.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it as a flat white this afternoon.


 How fine are you grinding? just finished a kilo of Rave signature so dialling this in today and lots of crema but runs fast, so fast i missed the stop and slightly over extracted. Went finer (normally go coarser to start with fresher beans) and still quite fast 18-38 in 22 seconds??? tastes OK but its not quite there yet........


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

HDAV said:


> How fine are you grinding? just finished a kilo of Rave signature so dialling this in today and lots of crema but runs fast, so fast i missed the stop and slightly over extracted. Went finer (normally go coarser to start with fresher beans) and still quite fast 18-38 in 22 seconds??? tastes OK but its not quite there yet........


 I'm using the Vesuvius so I'm grinding super fine on the mazzer major. The beans I used before were rave fudge and this I grind on the same setting with just a small tweak in dose.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Nailed it this morning 👍


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Nailed it this morning 👍


 Good job. What was the issue?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Ground finer and concentrated🤦‍♂️


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Just opened this one today.

Seems to be running about the same speed as the Rwandan one I've just finished so not much dialling in needed. Though that needed a finer grind than other recent ones.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Just used it in French press with Hoffman style brew. Much better than my aeropress attempts. More chocolate less bitter


----------



## Legs (Nov 25, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I would recommend a *minimum* of a week rest and ideally more like two for espresso. You can probably tuck in straight away for filter. I had a cracking aeropress yesterday with them.
> 
> I think I have a couple of kilos left for those that missed out. I will weigh up later and add them to the site.


 Lovely coffee, thanks! Haven't rested these long enough probably but still getting a pretty well balanced cup with 16.5g in, 33g out in 30 seconds at 95 degrees (this was recently upped from 92 and got a bit more sweetness out of it)! 🥰


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Legs said:


> Lovely coffee, thanks! Haven't rested these long enough probably but still getting a pretty well balanced cup with 16.5g in, 33g out in 30 seconds at 95 degrees (this was recently upped from 92 and got a bit more sweetness out of it)! 🥰


 Based on your comment I upped the temperature from 93 degrees to 95 and for this one it does bring out the sweetness better, thanks. I normally find either 93 or 94 the best for most coffees on my machine.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

AdG said:


> Based on your comment I upped the temperature from 93 degrees to 95 and for this one it does bring out the sweetness better, thanks. I normally find either 93 or 94 the best for most coffees on my machine.


 I'll give 95c a go tomorrow. I had already upped from 93c to 94c for this one.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoying my kilo. These beans have a wow factor. I've really appreciated every Black Cat coffee I've sampled so far. Thanks for the special offer. Brilliant.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Left this for almost couple of weeks and it's banging ( was ok day 1 tbh )

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html
View attachment 52999


----------

